# Quitting Lyft



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

If I'm not deactivated this weekend, I'm deleting my account. Ninety percent of my customers are fine, but the ten percent is just too much. Primadonnas who expect limousine service for half price of a cab. Lyft customers here, in Madison, are all or nothing with me. It's five stars or one star. I once had a woman give me one star after she spent the ride clipping her nails in the back of my car. Her rating counted just as much as anybody else's. I had a passenger last month spent several minutes railing at me about her previous driver leaving without her, and failing to pick her up at the address she texted, which was not the one she entered. I got the text about a minute after I arrived, but still she railed about not picking her up at the right address, then about quitting Lyft. One starred me.Woman tonight entered a range of addresses then burned me with a bad rating because the last address entered was where she was at.Lyft has no driver protection at all, and while my Uber rating has been steadily climbing, my Lyft rating is falling off the table. Same car same driver same time same neighborhoods,polar results. Too bad. I have met some remarkable people working for Lyft. If you aren't going to protect your drivers from chronic malcontents, your turnover rate is going to get worse. Experienced drivers are more profitable than bad customers. If you aren't going to do your due diligence, you will pay the price.Lyft is already offering minimums here just for twenty five rides, and I understand why. They can't get any drivers. Lyft has far more surges now than Uber, so the crappy customers are driving up the price for all Lyft customers, and I'm getting a surge in five star uber customers, Lyft customers that can't find a ride. So I'm not picking up five star Uber customers anymore in this town nobody is five stars after more than 10 rides. Experienced customers are as important as experienced drivers because they're more realistic. The primadonnas want Cadillac service at Mitsubishi prices. Uber customers are more realistic.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Well said.
Lyft is terrible to drivers. I drive for both and nearly all problem riders are on Lyft. Nearly all are female. I much prefer Uber after nearly 2 years of driving full time. Lyft is much more heavy-handed in punishments. They are unreasonable, slow to respond and nag too often. Example: If I pass on a request, a giant nag screen appears. Uber just accepts that you don't want the ride and signs you off after 3 or so declined/missed/ignored requests. No annoying screen with absurd drama. 
I am still stunned to hear complaints from riders that are not safety related. A ride at 70% less than a cab is to be appreciated.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

Talcire said:


> I am still stunned to hear complaints from riders that are not safety related.


I once had a pax 1 star me because I told him he couldn't ride in the front seat fully reclined during the trip. If I had to stop suddenly he'd get decapitated since the seatbelt was right across his neck. He made some vague claim about a "medical condition" to explain why he couldn't sit upright. Then he threatened to sue me and Lyft because I insisted he sit upright. I offered to cancel the ride (we hadn't left yet). He declined and spent the rest of the trip *****ing about other people he works with to his friend who sat in the back. He wrote a 5 paragraph essay to lyft support, which I got to see in my weekly feedback summary. I petitioned to have his rating reversed. Lyft reversed the rating he gave me but he probably got a free ride. My guess is this was a repeat performance for him.

I was a noob. Now I just tell pax who want to do things that aren't safe that I can't safely accommodate their needs and cancel.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't self deport. Keep it live just in case Uber goes down or you get a suspension so you can still drive for someone. But agree driving for Lyft in not good for many reasons. I never turn on the ap but still keep it alive.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

whatprotection said:


> If I'm not deactivated this weekend, I'm deleting my account. Ninety percent of my customers are fine, but the ten percent is just too much. Primadonnas who expect limousine service for half price of a cab. Lyft customers here, in Madison, are all or nothing with me. It's five stars or one star. I once had a woman give me one star after she spent the ride clipping her nails in the back of my car. Her rating counted just as much as anybody else's. I had a passenger last month spent several minutes railing at me about her previous driver leaving without her, and failing to pick her up at the address she texted, which was not the one she entered. I got the text about a minute after I arrived, but still she railed about not picking her up at the right address, then about quitting Lyft. One starred me.Woman tonight entered a range of addresses then burned me with a bad rating because the last address entered was where she was at.Lyft has no driver protection at all, and while my Uber rating has been steadily climbing, my Lyft rating is falling off the table. Same car same driver same time same neighborhoods,polar results. Too bad. I have met some remarkable people working for Lyft. If you aren't going to protect your drivers from chronic malcontents, your turnover rate is going to get worse. Experienced drivers are more profitable than bad customers. If you aren't going to do your due diligence, you will pay the price.Lyft is already offering minimums here just for twenty five rides, and I understand why. They can't get any drivers. Lyft has far more surges now than Uber, so the crappy customers are driving up the price for all Lyft customers, and I'm getting a surge in five star uber customers, Lyft customers that can't find a ride. So I'm not picking up five star Uber customers anymore in this town nobody is five stars after more than 10 rides. Experienced customers are as important as experienced drivers because they're more realistic. The primadonnas want Cadillac service at Mitsubishi prices. Uber customers are more realistic.


All the troublemakers on lyft have 5 stars.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

So the critical response team is calling you 5x daily? They must just ignore you entirely.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

unPat said:


> All the troublemakers on lyft have 5 stars.


all Lyft passengers are Uber rejects


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

whatprotection said:


> If I'm not deactivated this weekend, I'm deleting my account. Ninety percent of my customers are fine, but the ten percent is just too much. Primadonnas who expect limousine service for half price of a cab. Lyft customers here, in Madison, are all or nothing with me. It's five stars or one star. I once had a woman give me one star after she spent the ride clipping her nails in the back of my car. Her rating counted just as much as anybody else's. I had a passenger last month spent several minutes railing at me about her previous driver leaving without her, and failing to pick her up at the address she texted, which was not the one she entered. I got the text about a minute after I arrived, but still she railed about not picking her up at the right address, then about quitting Lyft. One starred me.Woman tonight entered a range of addresses then burned me with a bad rating because the last address entered was where she was at.Lyft has no driver protection at all, and while my Uber rating has been steadily climbing, my Lyft rating is falling off the table. Same car same driver same time same neighborhoods,polar results. Too bad. I have met some remarkable people working for Lyft. If you aren't going to protect your drivers from chronic malcontents, your turnover rate is going to get worse. Experienced drivers are more profitable than bad customers. If you aren't going to do your due diligence, you will pay the price.Lyft is already offering minimums here just for twenty five rides, and I understand why. They can't get any drivers. Lyft has far more surges now than Uber, so the crappy customers are driving up the price for all Lyft customers, and I'm getting a surge in five star uber customers, Lyft customers that can't find a ride. So I'm not picking up five star Uber customers anymore in this town nobody is five stars after more than 10 rides. Experienced customers are as important as experienced drivers because they're more realistic. The primadonnas want Cadillac service at Mitsubishi prices. Uber customers are more realistic.


^^
lol

Then best avoid that human menagerie called San Francisco


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

osii said:


> Don't self deport. Keep it live just in case Uber goes down or you get a suspension so you can still drive for someone. But agree driving for Lyft in not good for many reasons. I never turn on the ap but still keep it alive.


Poetic Justice says: the best solution is to leave it on all the time while only doing Uber. So they can see you're proactively trolling them.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Poetic Justice says: the best solution is to leave it on all the time while only doing Uber. So they can see you're proactively trolling them.


LOL, I should totally do that.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I have a completely different experience with Lyft. And I also drive in Wisconsin. Customers are, more-less, the same. I prefer Lyft due to much higher bonuses (which Uber doesn't offer at all) and Lyft also takes a smaller % of earnings.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

whatprotection said:


> Experienced drivers are more profitable than bad customers. If you aren't going to do your due diligence, you will pay the price.
> 
> ...and I'm getting a surge in five star uber customers, Lyft customers that can't find a ride. So I'm not picking up five star Uber customers anymore...


I feel for you. I agree that bad customers cost them money. If I have a one star driving experience with a customer they sent me I one star and I go offline for that app, sometimes I'm so pissed I won't even bother to go offline and let all the incoming pings time out, while I work the other app for the rest of the day. I keep the app on so they know I'm working the other app because they do track that whether or not they admit it.

In my market it's the other way round, it's the Uber pax that are the entitled ones. My lyft rating is 4.9highx, my Uber rating is 4.8lowx. Same driver, same personality, same level of service provided, same pickup areas, same times of day, doesn't matter if I'm getting a low rating it's coming from an Uber pax. At least it was until I made a few changes when accepting Uber pings. No one under a 4.7 rating, no 5 star ratings, no VIP rides regardless the rating unless it's a 2.x or higher surge because their rides tend to be so short anything lower than a 2.x still hovers around a 4 dollar fare range, no pings longer than 5 minutes away. Where I stage myself anything over 5 minutes away is an undesirable ping, chronic short trips, chronically running late to work begging me to exceed the speed limits in school zones with speed cameras every half mile, no tips, aggressive backseat navigators "Lets just get this right upfront I paid for this ride so we're going to use my directions" as they're seating themselves, fearing having to pay more if drivers take a longer route no doubt, entitled attitudes all around in those outlying neighborhoods. Once I instituted those restrictions my rating has been steadily climbing on Uber, as have my tips on Uber.

I used to drive a lot more for Lyft, but now I'm driving most of my rides through Uber, and what I've found is I'm reaching my daily financial goal in a matter of a few hours vs 8 hours or more because the pings I am taking are better quality pings for longer distance.

And I say all of that just to point out the more experienced a driver is doesn't necessarily make that driver more profitable for Lyft, or Uber. In my case when I started it would take me typically 20 to 25 rides to reach my goal over the course of 8 or more hours as high as 10 or eleven once or twice. Now I can, and do exceed my goal in 3 to four hours with no more than 10 rides on a slow day, usually it's 6 to 8 depending on tips. Sometimes I get tipped on every ride for that day, and some days on none, but when I do get tipped they tend to be five dollars or more. In my case, and I suspect it's the same for more experienced drivers across the board we're making more from their platforms than they're making from us, certainly both uber and lyft are making a lot less money from me than they used to. I would say they're making significantly less than half off of my rides than they used to. Not only because I'm doing less than half the rides I used to when I started, but the rides I am taking net them less of the overall percentage of the ride.

And to be brutally blunt about it I shed not one tear for either Uber, or Lyft about it.

Uber and Lyft are probably making the majority of their money from the part timers, and new drivers accepting every ping that comes at them.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Lyft is bogus, but I do enjoy logging in once per week. Only to let ride requests time out & get my acceptance rating to 0%. They usually send me emails about not accepting requests, then offer me special bonus rates the following week. It's fun!


----------



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> lol
> 
> Then best avoid that human menagerie called San Francisco


Madison is a menagerie believe me. And I have a lot of customers from San Francisco because of epic. Unprintable remark



Syn said:


> I have a completely different experience with Lyft. And I also drive in Wisconsin. Customers are, more-less, the same. I prefer Lyft due to much higher bonuses (which Uber doesn't offer at all) and Lyft also takes a smaller % of earnings.


My percentage take is the same with both. And there is so much more Uber business I couldn't feed a tick on what I make for Lyft


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> All the troublemakers on lyft have 5 stars.


Yeah if worried about sanity or ratings, take only 4.8-4.9 or JUST 4.9 depending on area.... no NEW, no 5.0, no 4.7&below


----------



## Jager20k (Dec 30, 2018)

whatprotection said:


> If I'm not deactivated this weekend, I'm deleting my account. Ninety percent of my customers are fine, but the ten percent is just too much. Primadonnas who expect limousine service for half price of a cab. Lyft customers here, in Madison, are all or nothing with me. It's five stars or one star. I once had a woman give me one star after she spent the ride clipping her nails in the back of my car. Her rating counted just as much as anybody else's. I had a passenger last month spent several minutes railing at me about her previous driver leaving without her, and failing to pick her up at the address she texted, which was not the one she entered. I got the text about a minute after I arrived, but still she railed about not picking her up at the right address, then about quitting Lyft. One starred me.Woman tonight entered a range of addresses then burned me with a bad rating because the last address entered was where she was at.Lyft has no driver protection at all, and while my Uber rating has been steadily climbing, my Lyft rating is falling off the table. Same car same driver same time same neighborhoods,polar results. Too bad. I have met some remarkable people working for Lyft. If you aren't going to protect your drivers from chronic malcontents, your turnover rate is going to get worse. Experienced drivers are more profitable than bad customers. If you aren't going to do your due diligence, you will pay the price.Lyft is already offering minimums here just for twenty five rides, and I understand why. They can't get any drivers. Lyft has far more surges now than Uber, so the crappy customers are driving up the price for all Lyft customers, and I'm getting a surge in five star uber customers, Lyft customers that can't find a ride. So I'm not picking up five star Uber customers anymore in this town nobody is five stars after more than 10 rides. Experienced customers are as important as experienced drivers because they're more realistic. The primadonnas want Cadillac service at Mitsubishi prices. Uber customers are more realistic.


I Totally agreed at first i was okay driving with lyft and later on realize that uber has better fare and uber help center are more helpful and more driver protection I had a rider who requested a POOL and guess what A baby sitter and a bay wheel cart like 6" foot by 6 foot. i told her that it will not fit on my 2012 yaris hatchback and i have to cancel on it and lyft flag my account stated that i had too many cancel. also lyft is putting a restriction on cancellation fee and bonus and also cleaning fee. like 1000 riders if there are 50 bad customer than it make sense and cancellation fee


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

whatprotection said:


> If I'm not deactivated this weekend, I'm deleting my account.


 Lmao!! I figured out the rest of the post by this sentence alone! Bad day?



whatprotection said:


> Ninety percent of my customers are fine, but the ten percent is just too much. Primadonnas who expect limousine service for half price of a cab.





whatprotection said:


> The primadonnas want Cadillac service at Mitsubishi prices.


 Uh, yeah. You've only encountered 10% like that? Lucky you.



whatprotection said:


> Uber customers are more realistic.


 Hmmm...I don't know if I'd agr...uh, they're about the sa...just don't be impulsive and quit Lyft just yet.



Talcire said:


> Lyft is much more heavy-handed in punishments. They are unreasonable, slow to respond and nag too often. Example: If I pass on a request, a giant nag screen appears.


 Haha...nag screen. I like that. Now I know what to call it.



Talcire said:


> No annoying screen with absurd drama.


 Dramatic they are, with the nag screens and their cries about affecting the community because of the few seconds more they have to wait for a ride Lyft is charging them for (not donating).



Cynergie said:


> Poetic Justice says: the best solution is to leave it on all the time while only doing Uber. So they can see you're proactively trolling them.





Certain Judgment said:


> LOL, I should totally do that.


But that nag screen! roflmao!


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

whatprotection said:


> If I'm not deactivated this weekend, I'm deleting my account. Ninety percent of my customers are fine, but the ten percent is just too much. Primadonnas who expect limousine service for half price of a cab. Lyft customers here, in Madison, are all or nothing with me. It's five stars or one star. I once had a woman give me one star after she spent the ride clipping her nails in the back of my car. Her rating counted just as much as anybody else's. I had a passenger last month spent several minutes railing at me about her previous driver leaving without her, and failing to pick her up at the address she texted, which was not the one she entered. I got the text about a minute after I arrived, but still she railed about not picking her up at the right address, then about quitting Lyft. One starred me.Woman tonight entered a range of addresses then burned me with a bad rating because the last address entered was where she was at.Lyft has no driver protection at all, and while my Uber rating has been steadily climbing, my Lyft rating is falling off the table. Same car same driver same time same neighborhoods,polar results. Too bad. I have met some remarkable people working for Lyft. If you aren't going to protect your drivers from chronic malcontents, your turnover rate is going to get worse. Experienced drivers are more profitable than bad customers. If you aren't going to do your due diligence, you will pay the price.Lyft is already offering minimums here just for twenty five rides, and I understand why. They can't get any drivers. Lyft has far more surges now than Uber, so the crappy customers are driving up the price for all Lyft customers, and I'm getting a surge in five star uber customers, Lyft customers that can't find a ride. So I'm not picking up five star Uber customers anymore in this town nobody is five stars after more than 10 rides. Experienced customers are as important as experienced drivers because they're more realistic. The primadonnas want Cadillac service at Mitsubishi prices. Uber customers are more realistic.


Maybe you should loosen up. 5.0 Lyft driver here. Don't expect your car to be spotless at the end of the day. Mostly your floor gonna be DAF. As annoying as the nail clipping..it's gonna be all gone when you vacuum it. I had a 6'7 guy who sat in the front..he had scoot the chair all the way back and recline the seat almost flat. I felt like Andre the Giant got in my car. .he made my cx9 feel like a mini Cooper. Lyft customer are alot better here...I get more tips than on Uber. Good luck.


----------



## holydriver (Jan 11, 2019)

whatprotection said:


> If I'm not deactivated this weekend, I'm deleting my account. Ninety percent of my customers are fine, but the ten percent is just too much. Primadonnas who expect limousine service for half price of a cab. Lyft customers here, in Madison, are all or nothing with me. It's five stars or one star. I once had a woman give me one star after she spent the ride clipping her nails in the back of my car. Her rating counted just as much as anybody else's. I had a passenger last month spent several minutes railing at me about her previous driver leaving without her, and failing to pick her up at the address she texted, which was not the one she entered. I got the text about a minute after I arrived, but still she railed about not picking her up at the right address, then about quitting Lyft. One starred me.Woman tonight entered a range of addresses then burned me with a bad rating because the last address entered was where she was at.Lyft has no driver protection at all, and while my Uber rating has been steadily climbing, my Lyft rating is falling off the table. Same car same driver same time same neighborhoods,polar results. Too bad. I have met some remarkable people working for Lyft. If you aren't going to protect your drivers from chronic malcontents, your turnover rate is going to get worse. Experienced drivers are more profitable than bad customers. If you aren't going to do your due diligence, you will pay the price.Lyft is already offering minimums here just for twenty five rides, and I understand why. They can't get any drivers. Lyft has far more surges now than Uber, so the crappy customers are driving up the price for all Lyft customers, and I'm getting a surge in five star uber customers, Lyft customers that can't find a ride. So I'm not picking up five star Uber customers anymore in this town nobody is five stars after more than 10 rides. Experienced customers are as important as experienced drivers because they're more realistic. The primadonnas want Cadillac service at Mitsubishi prices. Uber customers are more realistic.


Same in Mexico. 90% of people are fine. 10% at most are bad people and give you 1 star


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

You can get any bad rating removed with a simple note to Lyft. It takes less than 30 seconds.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

OP, I think your actual problem is that you live in Madison, WI. No offense, but I have been in few towns in my life where people were bigger assholes. 

I have had a 5.0 Star rating for months on end now. None of it matters. End of the day, I want to make a good hourly rate. I very rarely tell my passengers "No." about anything and they reward me with tips about half the time (on average. Some days more, some less). This makes sure I always stay in the $20-25 range on weekday nights usually, and $25-30 range on weekends.


----------

